# novemberdelta 5x5 log



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I used to train primarily for strength but had a year off really serious strength training last year when i went back to do a postgrad.

This here is my log of Madcow. Unfortunately i cant deadlift cos the bars at my gym have zero grip.

Anyway i am starting from absolute scratch and following the progression to the letter. My predicted 5 rep maxes in 3 months are:

Bench 155

Squat 175

DB OH press 90

This weeks workouts:

Monday

Squat

65

80

100

115

130

Bench

60

70

85

100

115

Row

50

60

70

85

95

All relatively easy.

Thursday

Squat

65

80

100

100

OH Press

20

25

30

35

Row

50

60

70

85

95x3

70x8

Felt very easy as it should at this stage.

Looking forward to some good, steady increases and hopefully some bonus mass


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

u got an iphone mate ? stronglifts have a propper app for it, its quality


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> u got an iphone mate ? stronglifts have a propper app for it, its quality


yes i do mate thanks for the tip I'll check it out now.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

@Daggaz, i downloaded the app, it is good but it doesn't really work for madcow cos the weight is not the same for all 5 sets.

Good workout today

squat

65

80

100

115

135 x 3

100 x 8

Bench

60

70

85

100

120 x 3

85 x 8

Row

50

60

70

85

95 x 3

70 x 8

Feeling good hitting all the weights with good form.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Shifting some decent weight around already! Nice benching you t-shirt trainer


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Out of the game for a few days with sickness bug this week. Back to gym on Thursday and today. Feeling fine.

Thurs

Squat

67.5

82.5

100

115

132.5

Bench

60

72.5

87.5

102.5

117.5

Row

50

60

72.5

82.5

95

TODAY

Squat

67.5

82.5

100

115

137.5*3

Bench

60

72.5

87.5

102.5

120*3

90*8

Row

50

60

72.5

82.5

97.5*3

72.5*8

Enjoying the programme it is feeling fairly easy still as expected.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments wardy.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Decided to deadlift today despite sh.t bars. First time dling in about 8 months. Felt heavy.

Squat

62.5

87.5

100

100

DB OH Press

22

28

34

38

DL

100

130

150

170


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Log for Wednesday:

Squat

70

85

102.5

120

137.5

Bench

60

75

90

105

120

Row

50

60

72.5

85

97.5

All good, hitting all the reps.

Saturday I went deadlifting again. Fwlt a bit more comfortable today, but forgot how much the deadlift takes out of me - far more than the squat. Enjoying the prescriptive nature of the programme - every time i hit the gym I know exactly what goals I have to achieve.

I also changed the DB OH press to barbell in the interests of progression. The DBs go from 38 to 42.5. Then from 42.5 to 48. The jumps are too big.

Squat

70

80

102.5

102.5

Press

35

42.5

50

57.5

Deadlift

110

132.5

152.5

175


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Squat

70

87.5

105

122.5

140

Bench

62

77

95

110

125

50

62

75

87

100


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

really nice clear progression & pretty heavy as well. how long you been throwin iron about? any gear use?

also do you care to explain the structure of your routine mate?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> really nice clear progression & pretty heavy as well. how long you been throwin iron about? any gear use?
> 
> also do you care to explain the structure of your routine mate?


Cheers, looking forward to the next few weeks breaking through PBs. I have been training properly for 4/5 years. Last year I had a really hectic ttime so just getting back to strength training in earnest.

The programme is Mad cow 5x5 to the letter.

No gear at all mate haha not even creatine!

Today:

Squats

70

87.5

102.5

102.5

OH Press

37.5

45

52.5

60

DL

112.5

135

157.5

180

Getting hungry eating everything in sibut.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

creatine sucks anyway mate. well the way YOU train creatine would work wonders i reakon

is this standing or seated ohp mate?

and nice...keeping up with the progression well!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dude you are shifting some serious weights. :thumb:

Just had a look at madcow training method and it looks like a nice programme. I like the weight progression to the final all out set. Once I stall on what Im doing I may give it a go. Ill keep popping in to see how you are going.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Good workout today but the workouts are starting to get harder! Glad to have @GolfDelta spotting me on Saturdays.

Final weights today:

Squat 142.5x3

Bench 127.5x3

Row 102.5x3

Can anyone tell me how to add a video?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

strong bench mate almost a solid 130!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You need to create a youtube account and upload your videos to that then when you bring them up there is a share link which you can cut and paste into your reply box on here. Iv never done it but Im sure I read on here that thats how its done.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

So been training away over the festive season. Starting to stall a little on bench.

Today finished on 147.5 x5 squat, 105x5 row but only managed 4 reps of 130 bench. I'll try for 5 again next time.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Yesterday -

squat 150x3

bench 130x3

oh press 62.5x3

I am getting bigger, no doubt . put on a lot of muscle to legs and some fat and muscle to upper body. I have started logging my diet to keep fat gain to a minimum.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> Yesterday -
> 
> squat 150x3
> 
> ...


You could always throw 20 mins cardio in after your weights too.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

So today -

Squat 150x5

Bench 130x5

Row 107.5x5

Plus 20 mins CV. Thanks @GolfDelta.

Left bag in locker have to go back to collect it boo.

strength coming on a treat


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

strong dude. whats your diet like mate? macros and sources of food?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> strong dude. whats your diet like mate? macros and sources of food?


Thanks.

Diet is 2100 cals. 40/40/20 roughly. All good clean food.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Diet is 2100 cals. 40/40/20 roughly. All good clean food.


Your making some amazing strength gains on such low calories. Just out of interest what do you weigh and how tall are you. I only ask because I was cutting last year on roughly the same calories.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

2100 cals!? can you post up a typical days grubbin for us mate?

also...what aad said lol


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> 2100 cals!? can you post up a typical days grubbin for us mate?
> 
> also...what aad said lol


Yeah I seem to still gain strength on low calls, I do ensure to eat a lot of food around workouts.

Here's yesterday's food

Breakfast

2 slices wholemeal with light Philly

40 g protein (shake)

Snack

20 g protein

Lunch

200 g chicken

60 g rice

Snack

Half protein bar

workout

Dinner

200 g chicken or equivalent

60g rice

2 oatcakes

Can tuna


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

i like the simplicity mate :thumbup1: clearly seems to be working for you


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> i like the simplicity mate :thumbup1: clearly seems to be working for you


If there is one thing I have learned from my time training it is not to over complicate. Eat well, rest and lift heavily. that's good for me.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Your making some amazing strength gains on such low calories. Just out of interest what do you weigh and how tall are you. I only ask because I was cutting last year on roughly the same calories.


15st 5 at 5'9


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Good workout tonight progressing per the program.

light squats today

OH Press 65x5 - into PB territory here

Deadlift 185x5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> Good workout tonight progressing per the program.
> 
> light squats today
> 
> ...


Another solid session. :beer:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

:thumbup1: this dude

i gotta ask, what sort of training style have you used in the past?

is madcow new to you?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> :thumbup1: this dude
> 
> i gotta ask, what sort of training style have you used in the past?
> 
> is madcow new to you?


I have used a variety of styles, trained for strength in the past using singles, doubles and triples. Have used high volume styles. Have never used 5x5 Madcow before. In my opinion the key to gaining on it is being modest on the starting weights to ensure the body adjusts and is able to keep growing without burnout.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Hit the targets no problem today. Excellent new Olympic bars in gym. Grip not an issue anymore.

Squat 155x3

Bench 132.5x3

BOR 110x3


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This style of training seems to be suiting you very well. Pushing on through the weights easily.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> This style of training seems to be suiting you very well. Pushing on through the weights easily.


You are exactly right there, it's just suiting me perfectly. really enjoying my training. thanks for your comments mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I still can't believe the amount of weight you lift and how low your calories are. I think with the right training and diet you would make a good power lifter, ever thought of entering a novice strong man event ?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I still can't believe the amount of weight you lift and how low your calories are. I think with the right training and diet you would make a good power lifter, ever thought of entering a novice strong man event ?


i second this. seem to be progressing VERY well on madcow mate, who knows what could be achieved under some professional coaching?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I still can't believe the amount of weight you lift and how low your calories are. I think with the right training and diet you would make a good power lifter, ever thought of entering a novice strong man event ?


thanks. Yeah I have thought of doing strongman in the future I'm not strong enough yet though. One of the pts at the gym has a barn where they do strongman I'm definitely gonna give it a go. I'm just so busy with work and family I worry about being able to fit it all in! Plus I am natural.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> thanks. Yeah I have thought of doing strongman in the future I'm not strong enough yet though. One of the pts at the gym has a barn where they do strongman I'm definitely gonna give it a go. I'm just so busy with work and family I worry about being able to fit it all in! Plus I am natural.


i see i see well hopefully in the future you might find time 

@Wardy21 is natty too btw and he has competed!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> i see i see well hopefully in the future you might find time
> 
> @Wardy21 is natty too btw and he has competed!


Yeah I was more meaning for the strong man I've done a bit of power lifting before.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Struggled a bit today maybe due to low calories but hit all my targets.

Squat 155x5

Bench 135x5

BOR 110x5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Might be time for a cheat day to boost your energy and give you a little zing.

If I was lifting those weights Id be over the moon.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. Better late than never.

How long have you been madcow mate and how do u compare it to other training.

I've started it this week myself.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Hope you don't mind me jumping in. Better late than never.
> 
> How long have you been madcow mate and how do u compare it to other training.
> 
> I've started it this week myself.


Thanks for posting. I'm on week 7 now. Compares very well but then again training is very personal. This just seems to suit me. I love the simplicity and thrive on hitting my targets. It's a very good programme for those who like numbers because you can download a spreadsheet and its all set out for you. Prprovided you hit your targets! I'm mainly in it for strength but I am also recompiling and its working a treat.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Felt stronger tonight I have upped my calories that's probably made a difference.

Went for box squats for a change.

Squats 72, 90, 120, 120x5

OH Press 65 x5

Deadliest 190x5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

190kg deadlifts. WTF that's insane, well done. You must be happy with that. Seems like the extra cals have been just the boost you needed.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> 190kg deadlifts. WTF that's insane, well done. You must be happy with that. Seems like the extra cals have been just the boost you needed.


To be honest I am happy to be hitting these numbers for reps. I've had a 220 dead lift before but as a single. I believe I am stroger now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would say 200 would be within your sights, after that who knows.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Felt good today after weekend off.

Squat 157.5x3

Bench 137.5x3

Row 112.5x3


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice work as always. Are you still on higher cals or was that a one off.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Nice work as always. Are you still on higher cals or was that a one off.


Cheers. I am shooting for about 2250 at the moment we will see how it goes at that. How's your training going mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The weights are slowly going up ( still a good way off where I want to be ) and Iv dropped the amount of exercises and sets slightly whilst increasing the rest times. Iv increased my calories and finally Iv added some weight, only 1lb but every little helps. I find reading other peoples journals gives me motivation to push harder and eat better.

I dont know if you get this but I feel I have to constantly improve or Im letting you guys down. I dont see this as a problem and I know no one cares but I use it as a means to keep me on track and working hard.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I know what you mean it's good to be able to come on here posting progress.

As for that here is today's progress:

Light box squats: 75, 97, 120, 120

OH press 67.5x5 - happy with that it's PB

Dead lift 197.5x5


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> I know what you mean it's good to be able to come on here posting progress.
> 
> As for that here is today's progress:
> 
> ...


almost two plates up on OHP for 5x5!! insane man

so so close to solid 200kg deadlift mate i bet you're grinding your teeth to get that up? 

1rm deadlift must be around 250kg at least. thats impressive at your weight


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

DigIt said:


> almost two plates up on OHP for 5x5!! insane man
> 
> so so close to solid 200kg deadlift mate i bet you're grinding your teeth to get that up?
> 
> 1rm deadlift must be around 250kg at least. thats impressive at your weight


cheers mate I'm not grinding my teeth I've had 220 up before for a single so the 200 isn't a huge milestone for me. My aims at the moment are 5 reps of 5 plate dead 200 squat and 4 plate bench. Everything with OHP is PB right now. I guess everything is by reps now but not by weight, except bench. How's your training going?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> cheers mate I'm not grinding my teeth I've had 220 up before for a single so the 200 isn't a huge milestone for me. My aims at the moment are 5 reps of 5 plate dead 200 squat and 4 plate bench. Everything with OHP is PB right now. I guess everything is by reps now but not by weight, except bench. How's your training going?


yeah 200 for a single aint much, for you, but you just done 5x5 of 197.5! so you're pretty much biting the heels at 200 deadlift for 5 x 5 and that my friend is pretty solid lift

my training had been going amazing mate, the progress i've made week to week on SS is a lot more than my usual previous progress. but right now i'm stuck out with a wrist injury lol (3rd time in last 2 years ive had to take time off due to left wrist injury) my college tutor advised me to see a good physio therapist, he said it's probably damage from a young age (i broke my wrist when i was about 8 years old) so it has not healed properly since and i'm hoping we will find out what exactly is wrong with it.

appointment is for 11:50 today. going for light session now 15> reps (eases stress on joints and more on muscle with higher reps) 2 sets too just to be extra careful  dont wanna **** it up even more...good luck today buddy


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

@DigIt hope physio was good for you.

Training tonight:

Bench 137.5x4 managed 5 but I had a spot on 5th so it obviously doesn't count

Squat 157.5x5 felt fairly easy and is a PB

Row 112.5x5

Busting all my PBs at the moment. I've lifted more but never for reps and previous ON for bench was about 20 kg ago.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish they could bottle whatever your doing. I'd have a pint or two of it. You must be making the most consistent gains on here.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

NovemberDelta said:


> @DigIt hope physio was good for you.
> 
> Training tonight:
> 
> ...


it was, very thorough and wont take long to heal

nice lifts as always. bring on monday for me


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Delighted with workout today, 3 plate bench at last, plus 167.5 squat and 115 row all x3.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> Delighted with workout today, 3 plate bench at last, plus 167.5 squat and 115 row all x3.


Good lifts.Must be those BCAAs!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just scanned through your progress over the log.

Very well done ! Weights going up


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Reasonable session tonight. Wrists sore from pressing. Need to get some wraps.

Squat 100, 110, 122, 122x5

OH press 40, 50, 60, 67.5x5

Dead lift 122, 147, 170, 195


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

NovemberDelta said:


> Reasonable session tonight. Wrists sore from pressing. Need to get some wraps.
> 
> Squat 100, 110, 122, 122x5
> 
> ...


Good solid session today, hit all the targets:

Squat 170x3

Bench 142.5x3

Row 117.5x3

Also got a parking ticket. You get the first 2 hours free. Went to 2 machines neither of which were working. Idiots. It's basically a scam. Not getting a red cent from me!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Today's work

Light squat to 122.5 x5 x2

OH Press 70x4 couldn't get a fifth

Dead lift 200x5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Light squats 122.5kg ? Not in my books. When I get to that weight ill be high fiving everyone in the gym.

Well done on the 200kg deads, that's another milestone ticked off. You must be happy with the way things are going.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Extremely difficult work out tonight felt exhausted. Had a staff v pupils game of football at work today and its done me c in, my legs are in bits.

Hit all targets but just.

142.5x5 bench

170x5 squat

117.5x5 row

It for tea tonight not gonna be holding back. Feel like bed!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tired legs will explaine the poor squatting :whistling:

Seriously a good workout as usual. One question what is "IT" for tea tonight ???


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Tired legs will explaine the poor squatting :whistling:
> 
> Seriously a good workout as usual. One question what is "IT" for tea tonight ???


Allow me to answer that one,he meant OUT for tea,he's my brother you see!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Allow me to answer that one,he meant OUT for tea,he's my brother you see!


Should have spotted the same name but thought it was just a coincidence. Must be bloody good genes in you family.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Should have spotted the same name but thought it was just a coincidence. Must be bloody good genes in you family.


Ha cheers mate,we train totally differently,he's more into strength training whereas I prefer bodybuilding style high volume training!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It seems to be working by the look of your avi. Im more of a bodybuilding trainer but I do include some heavy compounds for strength.

Do you run a journal ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> It seems to be working by the look of your avi. Im more of a bodybuilding trainer but I do include some heavy compounds for strength.
> 
> Do you run a journal ?


Thanks mate.I used to train more for strength,a lot of powerlifting style training,was strong but I was a very fat 18 stone.Once I lost bodyfat I obviously had a bit of mass under all the flab ha.I don't run a journal,I keep telling myself I will start one and take pictures but always forget/put it off,I start PCT too soon so may start one then to keep me motivated through PCT!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Have given gym a miss today felt exhausted on Wednesday and still bit sore today so staying off until at least Sunday. For girl friend birthday this weekend so I'll be busy and eating out a couple of times, ideal recovery!

5x5 cycle s coming to an end so considering what to do next. Either another mad cow cycle or wendlers 531. Not sure what to do but a change may be nice then again mad cow is going so well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a nice relaxing weekend you have certainly earned it with all the work you have put in.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Have a nice relaxing weekend you have certainly earned it with all the work you have put in.


Thanks mate you as well.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

PB today for 230kg dead for a single.

2 more sessions of mad cow and I'm finished the 5x5 cycle. It's all gone very well I think I'll start a new log after this for wendlers.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I went for wendlers, tried a couple of workouts but I don't like the set up. So I have reset the 5x5 and started again on Monday. 5 rep max predictions for 3 months time are:

squat 207

Bench 175

Row 140

Oh press 85

Dead lift 245

I don't expect to hit all these targets necessarily in 3 months but if everything goes PERFECTLY I will!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Back to training today week 1 5x5 again.

162 squat

135 bench

107 row

Got a pair of knee sleeves from my girlfriend for Valentine's (dynamite gal!) Had to change size so used them for first time today instead of my wraps. They were really good and easier than wraps. Felt really secure and comfy. Looking forward to a 200 squat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never tried wraps, I did used to have a neoprene knee sleeve for rugby but it was so uncomfortable I stopped wearing it.

If you make as much progress on this cycle of 5x5 I'm sure you will hit your targets. You made amazing progress on your last cycle so no reason why this should be any different. Keep working hard and you'll smash it.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Good workout today with pb bench of 160 kg and nice squat of 170


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Good journal mate, ive enjoyed reading all that.hows training going now?


----------

